# When pimples get dry



## esha (Jan 6, 2009)

(I'm not sure if this went in this forum because it was about pimples or the make up forum because it was about covering, so I apologize in advance!)

How do you go about covering up those dry pimples? You know the ones you cover up normally but once finished you notice the flaky skin circling around it! Any ways of covering that? I usually just add an extra dap of moisturizer on it but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## purplejasmine (Jan 6, 2009)

have u tried liquid foundation on them? it covers pretty much everything


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

mm, I would be interested to know too. Liquid foundation doesn't seem to completely cover them...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 6, 2009)

My method is brutal, lol, i take off the flaky skin with my nail or tweezers, apply moisturizer, let it sink in completely, and then carefully reapply some foundation or concealer (mineral), i try to mix those with a tad bit of moisturizer, i find it works better.


----------



## purplejasmine (Jan 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mm, I would be interested to know too. Liquid foundation doesn't seem to completely cover them... well i usually use both liquid and cakey foundation in trying to conceal them plus the basics like lotion, moisturizer and primer.
but yeah... i tend to take it off as well



its def easier to cover it after u peel the skin off


----------



## esha (Jan 7, 2009)

K I put vaseline on the pimples that are dry and I'm going to see how well they cover up tomorrow without getting flaky.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

let us know how it goes!

Jas, you're right, removing the flaky skin usually helps, haha! (although maybe not so good for the healing process



)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 8, 2009)

Instead of vaseline, try shea butter. I dont know, but vaseline might be a bit harsh on a pimple..


----------



## Karren (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd dab a little concealer on them maybe mised with your moisturizer...


----------



## esha (Jan 8, 2009)

When I remove the flakyness of it, it sometimes peals the scab of my pimple and and it's left pink, sore and even more uncover able haha.

Vaseline worked pretty well at the beginning of the day until the end when it got dry again.

I will have to try my shea butter, thanks empericalbeauty!


----------



## lizasteven (Jan 12, 2009)

try liquid foundation it will help u alot.


----------

